# The straw that broke the camel's back



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Twice in the last week, I turned on the TV only to find a screen saver running on my R-15. Let me repeat that :

A screen saver.

On a DVR :nono2:

After waking the thing up I then got an even more annoying message. The unit was having a problem acquiring guide data and, if it didn't correct itself in 2 minutes, it needed to be reset. As we all know a reset flushes 2 weeks of guide data until it repopulates, and loathe as I am to reset it I found a workaround. I went into the testing menu and let it check signal strength on all 101 tp's, then exited out of there. The guide issue was corrected, no restart necessary.

Just another day in the life of an R-15 user. Right ? 

Over a week ago I set up a 1-shot recording for the Oscars, padded to run an extra 90 minutes. I also set up a 1-shot for Triumph the insult-comic dog on G4, which bumped regular scheduled series link recordings of Moral Orel and The Boondocks on Cartoon Network. Naturally, the R-15 did not reschedule MO & TB for the 3am & 4am showings as a TiVo would have; it's too stupid for that. It simply cancelled the earlier showings leaving me to fix it. Fine, I thought, at least it has the 1-shots scheduled properly.

FF to Sunday night, March 5. Oscar night. You know what's coming next.

I get home from visiting friends and sit down to watch TV at 9:20 pm. No screen saver tonight, good deal. But why isn't the orange record light on ? It *SHOULD* be recording the Oscars.

I check the to-do list - no Oscars.
I check the history - no mention of the Oscars being unscheduled.
I check the MyVOD list - no Oscars.

So at 9:25 I change the channel to ABC. Seconds later the record light comes on.

I check the to-do list - *Oscars are there.*
I check the history - no mention of the Oscars being unscheduled.
I check the MyVOD list - *Oscars are there.*

I begin playing the Oscars from MyVOD, hoping that somehow it was really recording in background from the start and it just had a display glitch in the menus. Nope, it started recording exactly when I changed the channel for it.

*Directv's pride and joy, the DVR designed to make everyone forget the DirecTiVo, had FORGOTTEN to record one of the most-recorded shows of the year, and only "remembered" to record it WHEN I CHANGED THE F*&@ING CHANNEL FOR IT !!!*

There is no excuse for this. NONE. I went to the closet, took my Samsung DTiVo out of its box and immediately called Directv to begin restoring it to its rightful spot on the entertainment center. By 10:15 the R-15 was in the closet, in its rightful place as well.

After three weeks of making excuses, finding workarounds and feeling like an unpaid beta tester, I'm finally ready to call the R-15 the P O S that it is. Forced restarts, missed recordings, bug fixes and a general feeling of using half-assed, partially-finished software have left me feeling like a Dish Network subscriber. No more.

Good luck ya'll. I'll check your posts and see if Directv ever gets this thing fixed, but frankly I ain't gonna hold my breath for it EVER being as good as the DTiVo. Interactive weather, lottery numbers and caller ID are piss-poor substitutes for the flawless DVR functionality Directv is throwing away by dumping TiVo.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

A screen saver is not new to DVRs. The UTV had one. Think about burn in issues with some TVs and it makes sense. 

Sorry to hear about all your other issues.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

What makes the screen saver kick in ? No activity from the remote ? Hardly an good enough reason to stop displaying a picture from a channel someone might actually be watching. For years I've left my DTiVo's on 24-7 with no need for it.

The Directv tech person I spoke to said the screen saver wasn't the cause of the guide issue, but was there to "cover up" some other problem the receiver was having. Take that to mean what you will.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

spanishannouncetable said:


> What makes the screen saver kick in ? No activity from the remote ? Hardly an good enough reason to stop displaying a picture from a channel someone might actually be watching. For years I've left my DTiVo's on 24-7 with no need for it.
> 
> The Directv tech person I spoke to said the screen saver wasn't the cause of the guide issue, but was there to "cover up" some other problem the receiver was having. Take that to mean what you will.


I have never seen the screen saver unless I left the box paused sitting on a show. As far as I know it should never kick in a screen saver on any channel that isn't paused.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I didn't leave it paused either. I left it running, went to bed, and when I got up and turned on the TV the screen saver was active.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats the most frustrating thing about this whole deal is some people have X problem others have Y problem some have Z but not X or Y. If we all had the same problems it would be better.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

When your R15 went to that message, that is why the R15 went to the screen saver to not allow burn in of that message on the tv. At least that is what it sounds like to me.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Had the same thing happen to me with a recording. Was not recording a show I had set up, nothing listed anywhere but when I changed he channel it started the recording.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

...and most mornings (with no pause button) my R15 would happily be displaying the screen saver with no live TV, no buffer, and no error message.

It is important for DTV to see this stuff so they can get this unit fixed.


----------



## JMAC (Feb 24, 2006)

My R15 did the exact same thing with the Academy Awards. It did not start recording until the channel was selected, and then miraculously the record light comes on. My wife says this happens daily when she records Oprah. So far I have missed final episodes of Survivor, Amazing Race, and Academy Awards because of my R15. In a split second I would replace my R15s with UTV if I was not under contract for purchasing three of POSs. I have owned TIVO, UTV, and R15 and the R15 is the worst by far. If they would fix the recording features and the freaking back button I could live with the unit. I am so close to just biting the bullet and canceling my contract. Verizon FIOS is very appealing these days.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

JMAC said:


> My R15 did the exact same thing with the Academy Awards. It did not start recording until the channel was selected, and then miraculously the record light comes on. My wife says this happens daily when she records Oprah. So far I have missed final episodes of Survivor, Amazing Race, and Academy Awards because of my R15. In a split second I would replace my R15s with UTV if I was not under contract for purchasing three of POSs. I have owned TIVO, UTV, and R15 and the R15 is the worst by far. If they would fix the recording features and the freaking back button I could live with the unit. I am so close to just biting the bullet and canceling my contract. Verizon FIOS is very appealing these days.


You are under commitment to keep the level of programming you currently have with DTV for the two years. You have no commitment to use the R15's -- get something else if you want to. Hopefully in time these boxes will get resolved.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I would trade a Philips DirecTiVo straight up for an R-15 if anyone is interested.

It would not have the access card or cables, just the unit, remote and power cord. Also the manual if I can find it. You could just send likewise I dont need all the cables.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

davidrumm said:


> When your R15 went to that message, that is why the R15 went to the screen saver to not allow burn in of that message on the tv. At least that is what it sounds like to me.


Am I the only one who turns the TV off if they're leaving for a little while  ?

How does one risk burn in ? The only way you risk burn in on any screen is if you leave the TV on and unattended with a static onscreen image for hours (or at least a bunch of minutes) at a stretch. So -

- if it's being watched, someone will enjoy the show / change the channel / turn it off / call for help. No static images, no burn in.
- if it's not being watched for a few minutes (bathroom break, phone call, etc.) and a static image occurs, someone will be along shortly. Problem quickly attended to, no burn in.
- if it's not being watched for hours, it should be shut off. The DVR doesn't need help from the TV to do its job. No burn in.

So unless the TV is left on, unattended and displaying a static image, who needs a screen saver ?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

JMAC said:


> My R15 did the exact same thing with the Academy Awards. It did not start recording until the channel was selected, and then miraculously the record light comes on. My wife says this happens daily when she records Oprah. So far I have missed final episodes of Survivor, Amazing Race, and Academy Awards because of my R15. In a split second I would replace my R15s with UTV if I was not under contract for purchasing three of POSs. I have owned TIVO, UTV, and R15 and the R15 is the worst by far. If they would fix the recording features and the freaking back button I could live with the unit. I am so close to just biting the bullet and canceling my contract. Verizon FIOS is very appealing these days.


Good to know I'm not the only one. Maybe someone at Directv can whisper an excuse for this fiasco into Earl's ear :lol:

Like morgantown said, you only have to remain a subscriber to fulfill your contract with Directv. You do not have to keep the R-15's on your account. Shop around for some cheap refurbed DirecTiVos and use the access cards from your R-15's. Weaknees ( http://www.weaknees.com/direct_tv_tivo_deals.php ) has exactly what you need for $89 each


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

spanishannouncetable said:


> So unless the TV is left on, unattended and displaying a static image, who needs a screen saver ?


How about an emergency or getting a long phone call in another room or your downstairs doing laundry and get sidetracked and start doing something, run to the kitchen for a quick snack and end up cooking something instead, etc....... It happens to me all the time.

Just do what you say your doing and you will never have to see it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> How about an emergency or getting a long phone call in another room or your downstairs doing laundry and get sidetracked and start doing something, run to the kitchen for a quick snack and end up cooking something instead, etc....... It happens to me all the time.
> 
> Just do what you say your doing and you will never have to see it.


Or as some else pointed out in another theard. Some out there don't have the reciever hooked to a Stereo and the only sound they get is from the TV. So if they want to listen to the music stations and want avoid burn in they need a screen saver.

In my case it's just easier to leave the TV then to wait the 3-5 mins it takes to warm up if I want to change music channels. They can do it (the UTV had it), why they don't is the question.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Am I the only one who turns the TV off if they're leaving for a little while  ?


Certainly not! You may be among a very few that leaves their receiver turned on for no particular reason.

I would suggest turning your receiver off when you're not watching and see if it doesn't generally behave better.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

harsh said:


> Certainly not! You may be among a very few that leaves their receiver turned on for no particular reason.
> 
> I would suggest turning your receiver off when you're not watching and see if it doesn't generally behave better.


I've left my DirecTiVos running and buffering *problem-free* for nearly 5 years without ever using standby/power off. Keeping 4 buffers (2 DTiVos in living room) running constantly has come in handy on many occasions - breaking news, catching a show in the middle & recording it from the buffer for later viewing, etc. Waking up and being able to rewind a freeway chase in progress is reason enough to buffer KNBC 

Until Directv can make the R-15 stable without needing a nightly shutdown, it can "behave better" in the bottom of my closet :lol:


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> I would suggest turning your receiver off when you're not watching and see if it doesn't generally behave better.


Maybe they should add a sleep timer to it, since it is so important to not be on for long periods of time. I like to fall asleep with the TV on and set the sleep timer, but then the R15 gets left on all night.

But there is no button on the remote, I guess they could program (1) of the colored buttons to do it?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> I've left my DirecTiVos running and buffering *problem-free* for nearly 5 years without ever using standby/power off. Keeping 4 buffers (2 DTiVos in living room) running constantly has come in handy on many occasions - breaking news, catching a show in the middle & recording it from the buffer for later viewing, etc. Waking up and being able to rewind a freeway chase in progress is reason enough to buffer KNBC
> 
> Until Directv can make the R-15 stable without needing a nightly shutdown, it can "behave better" in the bottom of my closet :lol:


All of my Dtivos have also been "on" for years. Not a problem with any recordings.

I try to support, but then I ask "why was this ever released to the public?".

REALLY, not ready for prime time.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> All of my Dtivos have also been "on" for years. Not a problem with any recordings.
> 
> I try to support, but then I ask "why was this ever released to the public?".
> 
> REALLY, not ready for prime time.


In another thread a poster also reported when talking to a tech guy at DTV (not a CSR) the tech basically started the conversation with "the box was released before it should have been."

Anyone that has used the R15 knows that is just the simple ugly truth. I too hope the best for the R15...I really do. But right now DTV should not be charging its customers to use the R15, it should be the other way around.


----------



## ericm31 (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife and I call directv weekly about problems with this R15, were on our second one now, and still the same issues. We've gotten all the free service they can dish out at this point. And yeah, we hear from the techs all the time that the box was released before it should have been. I'm thinking I'll put my Phillps back in service and move the r15 to the secondary tv, as you can not trust it.

BTW - Only 1 DVR fee per account, right?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericm31 said:


> BTW - Only 1 DVR fee per account, right?


Correct. But you will still have to pay the receiver mirroring or "lease" fee (as applicable).

If you are a TC Premier customer, then there is no dvr fee.

Carl


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> I've left my DirecTiVos running and buffering *problem-free* for nearly 5 years without ever using standby/power off.


They used to recommend leaving diesel engines idling, but now it may void your warranty.

I'm suggesting that it might help to turn it off; not that you must turn it off. I assumed you were looking for suggestions.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

harsh said:


> I'm suggesting that it might help to turn it off; not that you must turn it off. I assumed you were looking for suggestions.


Nope, I was just venting. My issues with the R-15 were solved as soon as I re-activated my Samsung 4080 

I'm a veteran DVR user, having started with a Dish Network 501. I still carry the psychic scars from using that hunk o'crap, which is why I will not tolerate the (lack of) performance from the R-15.

The DTiVo is the standard by which all other DVR's will be judged in my house - rock solid software and a versatile easy-to-use interface. The R-15 doesn't have to work *like* a DTiVo, just *as well as* a DTiVo. Directv has had 6 years working with TiVo to understand how to make a good DVR and this is the best they could come up with ? Not in my house :nono:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> The R-15 doesn't have to work *like* a DTiVo, just *as well as* a DTiVo. Directv has had 6 years working with TiVo to understand how to make a good DVR and this is the best they could come up with ? Not in my house :nono:


Very well put. :goodjob:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes but does it really have to be repeated daily and in multiple threads ? The horse is dead already, your both not happy with the unit, one or both are no longer using it, we all get it. Just use your other DVR until the updates fix what you want, if ever, or stick with your other DVR.

We really dont need to beat this into the ground over and over and over. DirecTV knows our issues, an update is coming, wait and see what it fixes/breaks like the rest of us or put the R-15 in a box and use your other DVR and be happy.


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Yes but does it really have to be repeated daily and in multiple threads ? The horse is dead already, your both not happy with the unit, one or both are no longer using it, we all get it. Just use your other DVR until the updates fix what you want, if ever, or stick with your other DVR.
> 
> We really dont need to beat this into the ground over and over and over. DirecTV knows our issues, an update is coming, wait and see what it fixes/breaks like the rest of us or put the R-15 in a box and use your other DVR and be happy.


Thank you.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Yes but does it really have to be repeated daily and in multiple threads ? The horse is dead already, your both not happy with the unit, one or both are no longer using it, we all get it. Just use your other DVR until the updates fix what you want, if ever, or stick with your other DVR.
> 
> We really dont need to beat this into the ground over and over and over. DirecTV knows our issues, an update is coming, wait and see what it fixes/breaks like the rest of us or put the R-15 in a box and use your other DVR and be happy.


Respectfully, if you don't want to read threads about R-15 problems, then why don't you simply ignore them? Unless the content is inappropriate or somehow doesn't meet the guidelines for the forum, who's to say who shouldn't post their ongoing and continuing experiences? Agreed, there are 'supposedly' more updates coming, but considering what an apparent flop the last update was, I think we should continue to make our voices heard both here, as well as thru other forums that DirecTV might track, as well as by phone, email, carrier pigeon, or however else we can get their attention. They were foolish enough to roll this unit out way before they should have, and we should be persistent in our CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. I'm not talking about ranting - but we should consistently let DirecTV know that this is not acceptable.


----------

